# Laptop recommendation?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My IBM 2366 thinkpad is on it's way out. I've kind of combined two knackered 2366's into one good one but it is beginning to suffer from the what seems "typical" problems (trouble starting, failed 2nd memory slot (currently fixed by a bit of cardboard) and a fuzzy screen which can be corrected by twisting the case (think this is a dodgy connection between the screen and the case)). Since making the best of the two laptops i also get the occasional BSOD too, so i guess it will soon be time to bite the bullet and get a new laptop.

The 2366 is nice little machine, P4 1.8ghz, 1GB ram, wireless, bluetooth, CDRW/DVD, etc and the keyboard is great. It was a gift to me, but new i think they were about £1500 6 years ago :doublesho

Probably have a budget of £300/400 for a replacement, but i have no idea of what is good value for money/spec and a reliable machine these days. I'd want something at least as good as the current spec, will be used for surfing (so would like a good reliable wireless), work (powerpoint, office etc), basic photography (i'm no pro!) and some gaming (but not high end intense stuff, just things like Sim City 4 or similar that the kids like to play.

Any thoughts chaps? Cheers.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

For £300/£400 it's a bit of a non issue mate, just get whatever Toshiba, HP, Sony, etc that fits your budget.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

HP530 series were very good and cheap. Not sure if they are still around but they started from £300.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What sort of spec should i be expecting for a £300/£400 budget though? I know it's not a lot of money, but it will be nice to have a comparison in my head if i see one of these special "this weekend only at Currys etc" offers on the TV.


----------



## superstat (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been looking at this price range for a while now....what kind of size machine do you want? 12.1/15/17?

Its a very crowded market.....

I dont think you can beat Dell for spec but it is certainly worth checking out Acer etc. (I know they probably have bad rep. but me and my mate have had one and been very pleased)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Current one is a 14.1 i think, it's a handy size, but wouldn't want to go smaller.

17" will be nice, but i think it might be too big when sat on the settee with it on my lap, which is where i use it mainly! lol!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/146941

15.4"

Perfect for browsing the net and doing word documents etc.

Old games will work, Sim City 4 should be OK but not on max settings.

No bluetooth though, but you can get small USB bluetooth adapters.

The 530's are very solid build and will take a small drop.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link, that looks a good spec and much better than the 2236 i currently have. Bluetooth isn't really an issue, i've probably used it only once or twice and that was on a phone for which i didn't have a USB lead. Come to think of it, i have a USB dongle in the pc which i could always use anyway.

I'm reluctant to buy a laptop over the net though, call me old fashioned, but i'd like to take it back in person if anything goes wrong in the warranty period. I'm not sure if i could the right deal on the high street though.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Thanks for the link, that looks a good spec and much better than the 2236 i currently have. Bluetooth isn't really an issue, i've probably used it only once or twice and that was on a phone for which i didn't have a USB lead. Come to think of it, i have a USB dongle in the pc which i could always use anyway.
> 
> I'm reluctant to buy a laptop over the net though, call me old fashioned, but i'd like to take it back in person if anything goes wrong in the warranty period. I'm not sure if i could the right deal on the high street though.


I think PC World had the 530's, not sure what price though.

I have found Ebuyer OK in the past, fairly good with returns.

Alternatively have a look on Dabs. Owned by BT (fairly respectable).

Watch out for laptops being sold in the street. They often sell laptop bags with 2 bottles of water in it for weight after showing you another laptop.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, last time i bought a laptop from pcw business to replace a knackered one at work i made them open the box in the shop to make sure it was in there. The woman thought i was strange, but i said what leg do we have to stand on if we got it back to the office and it was empty!

How does the HP530 compare to something like this http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...hdjcflgceggdhhmdgmj.0&page=Product&sku=039078 which seems to carry a higher spec and better graphics card etc.

There seems to be alot of choice in this price bracket range! lol!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Now it gets even more confusing - what about something like this from Novatech? http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/range.html?t=nb&c=gaming&r=X15


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

jamest said:


> HP530 series were very good and cheap. Not sure if they are still around but they started from £300.


I'd second that, i've got one of these and love it, not much expandability with only 2 USB ports and no Bluetooth, otherwise, it's perfect, for the money i'm happy.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/146941

HtH
Marc


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Has the HP530 been replaced by a "DV" series now, as all the high street retailers only seem to list HP laptops with models starting "DV..."?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Has the HP530 been replaced by a "DV" series now, as all the high street retailers only seem to list HP laptops with models starting "DV..."?


It is quite possible they are being replaced now, it was over a year ago since I got to play with one.

The Compaq and Novatech ones look alright on paper, but have no first hand experience with either of them, I am in no situation to recommend them.

I did fix a Compaq for a client a while ago and it was fairly heavy and seemed flimsy, but Compaq may have changed their game now.

The novatech styling looks pretty similar to some of the old IBM thinkpads, albeit a bit thinner.


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Work with these all day long, putting them back together for DSGi.

Just an FYI - Compaq are HP 

If you can stretch to £500 go for the

HP DV2810 @499

Otherwise any of the following 3 should be up to the job, all @£399

Acer 5920
Compaq CQ50-110
Dell Inspirion 1525


Whatever you do, dont be tempted by Advents, Ei Systems, E machines or Phillips.

These are all "home brands" and are made from the cheapest, sh**est bits around and have a stupidly high failure rate in comparision with brands like Dell, Toshiba, HP/COMPAQ.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The Compaq's and the new HP DV look big and ugly.

This is why people always say Macs look better because these companies throw out ugly crap in to the market.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ardandy recommended this to me

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139123

and i'm on it now. superb bit of kit. built in bluetooth, and wireless ready.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh you buggers, now i'm spoilt for choice! That last one looks very good.

The Novatech one, although it looks good, works out near on £500 when you add in the o/s and everything else.


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

I think the HP530 is about to be replaced by the HP550, however don't be put off as the spec of the HP530 is better for the money, imo.

The HP530 is a business focused Entry level laptop with a metal chassis, these are generally more robust then the pavillion, retail focused ones. 

HtH
Marc.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've just phoned ebuyer as i was a bit stuck between the HP530 and the Fujitsu V5545, and they have just told me about a new one they are waiting a stock delivery on - http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149335 with 4GB of ram to cope with Vista properly, 250GB HDD and a reasonably fast processor, so i've gone for that one.

Cheers for everyone's help (now to explain myself to the missus...  )


----------



## soopahfly (Mar 13, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I've just phoned ebuyer as i was a bit stuck between the HP530 and the Fujitsu V5545, and they have just told me about a new one they are waiting a stock delivery on - http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149335 with 4GB of ram to cope with Vista properly, 250GB HDD and a reasonably fast processor, so i've gone for that one.
> 
> Cheers for everyone's help (now to explain myself to the missus...  )


Just get excited and say you won it in a DW competition!
I'm sure that would work until she noticed the ££ missing from the old bank account!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

That actually looks like a fairly good laptop. I can't imagine HP having big margins on these from the home consumers.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It looks like HP have a £40 cashback offer on this one too, result!


----------

